# What do your goats consider a real treat??



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I like to have things that I know the goats really like to offer as a treat in small amounts of course. Just curious what others goats like. Mine loved banana peels and now will NOT eat them. They love carrots and cheerios. 

Always open to more and unique ways to spoil my little herd.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bananas!! either the friuit or just the peel or the whole thing...also Water Kiefer...


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Tortilla chips, saltines, dried apple


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Dry-roasted, salted and shelled sunflower seeds!
(They were supposed to be MY treats!) Just for fun I let my goat-guys sniff a small handful and they nearly vacuumed up my entire hand!
I think I accidentally discovered my guys' idea of goat ambrosia. Too expensive for regular use, but I will keep some on hand for special occasions.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sliced carrots, banana peels, sunflower seeds, raisins.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Animal Crackers, bread, peanut butter sandwich, ritz, banana and banana peels, apples, apple peels, carrots.

We have a doe that loves sub sandwiches <minus the meat>, cantaloupe, Frito Honey BBQ chips, grapes, root beer, kool aid <the drinks that come in plastic bottles>, Gatorade, you name it she'll eat it/drink it lol

Oh, and don't forget honey buns!

Ok, so they may not be completely healthy treats, haha, but we don't give them treats all the time, well except for animal crackers, ritz crackers or bread. They love it when I clean out the kids junk food/bread cabinet lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

roasted peanuts in the shell and sliced apples


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Peanuts! Mine have gone through a number of phases where they love something, then they don't want to touch it. So far, though, roasted, salted peanuts in the shell are a clear winner for them. We go out on the porch and share our snacks with them.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Animal crackers are a big hit with my herd.... or anything they think you don't want them to have.....


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine chased me all over the yard when I took Doritos out there for ME to snack on. It was just like that Superbowl commercial! LOL I didn't GIVE them any... but they sure WANTED some! It was pretty hysterical, as they're actually usually very well-behaved when I take human food out there.

As for things I actually LET them have... mine used to love banana peel, but now only one eats them, and only sometimes. They LOVE bread. Most of their "treats" come from the garden, not the kitchen. Raspberry leaves and grapevines are their favorites.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sausage spaghetti and meatloaf apparently.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Burritos, tacos, sandwiches, chicken, tuna, brownies, cake, cookies, chips, fruit, veggies, soda, juice, beer, listerine breath strips, mints, pipe glue, candy, money, pretty much everything :lol:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Most of my goats prefer "normal" goat treats like crackers, cookies, and peanuts. But my one old guy goes INSANE for almost any kind of junk food--especially the kinds that leave "nutrients" on his lips: Cheetos, Doritos, cheese popcorn, garlic cheese knots from the pizza parlor, and the ultimate best treat ever... the kind that drives him insane and causes him to forget any and all training in mannerly conduct and trample anyone and anything in his path... powdered mini donuts! He'll even suck on my fingers to get every last bit of the powder off.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Raisins get me trampled like nothing else will!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The only thing I have been successful at giving my goats and them eating it is saltine crackers. :-/ 

However, my oldest daughter (3 yo) will take her peanut butter sandwiches or pop tarts and "hide" them till we go feed. Then she sneaks them outside (In her pants legs) and feeds them to the goats. The goats will eat them if she brings them to them but not if I do. :-/ stinkers.....


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

For my goats …..anything they don't suppose to have 
These are their favorite "not supposed to have" items - shavings bags , both paper and plastic , plastic water bottles for the crunch sound , hay string , and for some reason my hoof brush , they love to walk around with it in their mouth :shrug: 

Animal crackers are a HUGE favorite , along with baby carrots , apples , raisins and bananas are another big favorite for some of them. Others look at me like I'm trying to poison them with it , lol.


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

Peanut butter and persimmons! Peanut butter treats are very useful to hide meds in


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Raisins. The love them so much. And breads of any kind


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

Radishes, animal crackers, and frosted mini wheats are favorites here.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine like almost anything they can get. Cheerios, bread, carrots, apples, crackers, raisins, chips, pb and j sandwiches, and lots more.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy is really the only goat that likes people food treats. Peanut butter is her favorite. Sometimes I mix pb, oatmeal, and honey to make little treats for her and the dogs. The other two goats like chicken scratch, chicken feed when they can get to it, pear leaves, these pink flowers that grow on a tree, and these round ball things that grow on another tree. I don't know what they are, but the goats love them and don't get sick.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My neighbor's little girl lives in Jamaica with her mom but, she comes to visit every June. She has her own mix of Elderberry leaves, rose leaves, Cedar tips, ect. She calls it her "Goat Rescue Mix" and my goats love her enough that they mob the fence to be fed the same stuff they eat in their own yard. She used to live next door full time but, her mom took her away. I swear these guys miss the little girl next door and wait for her visits. 

Other than that favorites are peanuts, apples, bananas, pea plants, and celery. One of my does LOVES celery. She stretches out so long to make sure she gets it all.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberries are a favorite here. After eating them they look like they have bright red lipstick on. Pumpkins are another favorite. Peanut butter sandwiches, animalcrackers, flintstone vitamins. Vitamin e capsules, they pop them suck down the oil and spit out the capsule. I have a doe who LOVES granulated bee pollen. Evergreen branches and christmas trees. My fruit trees(hubby not thrilled his fruit tress have fallen victim).

Naughty treats... cigarettes. I had doe the second she heard a lighter or smelled a cigarette she would come running, and the literally rip pockets to get the pack.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> My neighbor's little girl lives in Jamaica with her mom but, she comes to visit every June. She has her own mix of Elderberry leaves, rose leaves, Cedar tips, ect. She calls it her "Goat Rescue Mix" and my goats love her enough that they mob the fence to be fed the same stuff they eat in their own yard. She used to live next door full time but, her mom took her away. I swear these guys miss the little girl next door and wait for her visits.
> 
> Other than that favorites are peanuts, apples, bananas, pea plants, and celery. One of my does LOVES celery. She stretches out so long to make sure she gets it all.


 poor goats 
I don't really give my goats anything but 'goat food' so I guess their treat is grain. Although a friend have me a bag of almond hulls to try and I almost lost a finger when I went out with a handful to try. Oh and oak leaves they will come running if they see you pulling them off a tree

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Naughty treats... cigarettes. I had doe the second she heard a lighter or smelled a cigarette she would come running said:


> Well at least Cigarettes are helpful for worms


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

All of them like grain and most of 'em love their herbal deworming mix with molasses and garlic!


----------



## wintergreen (Apr 4, 2013)

Leftover white rice from the Chinese restaurant. I took it out for the chickens. One of the does stuck her head out and wanted it, so I opened the carton and offered it. She INHALED that rice!

Last night they liked my long forgotten in the back of the pantry spaghetti noodles. 

One doe likes sliced raw potatoes.

And all the rest of the treats listed above. Especially the crunchy salty ones that come in a crinkly package.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Mine love corn chips and saltines! Sometimes I think they like the crunch as much as they like the taste lol


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm convinced that with a pocketful of frosted shredded mini wheats, my herd would follow me into a raging inferno!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel like my goats are so deprived! They haven't ever had chips or doughnuts or other things like that....yet. They do love filberts/hazelnuts and Brazil nuts. The Brazil nuts are high in selenium so they are rationed, but they go crazy for them. They like a lot of the usual things like rose leaves and flowers, grapevines, blackberry vines, and oak leaves. They also really love lotus leaves and pods (dried especially), pineapple guava, pomegranate, and persimmon leaves. I don't know why, but they refuse to eat apples. An all-time favorite is sea buckthorn/sea berry. They almost killed my little saplings, but I am trying to grow a bunch for them to eat.

(Brazil nuts are high in selenium, not hazelnuts. They love both.)


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Animal Crackers. And anything I am trying to feed to the chickens! I have to pass through goat territory to get to the chickens and turkeys. Those clever beasts quickly figure out my attempts at deception. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My goats love those peppermint nugget treats for horses. If they get one scent of them they attack. Lol I've had them jump on me to get them out of my pocket


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I cleaned out my kids snack/bread cabinet today, a lot of bread/buns/animal crackers and some cheddar flavored chips. Gave some to them this evening, and they went nuts. The younger does have never really ate that kind of stuff, but one realized how yummy hot dog buns are, and was all over us looking for more. Quite funny. 
Tomorrow they'll get animal crackers  I love how happy it makes them, but as crazy as some of the does get, you really have to stand on the other side of the fence while your feeding the treats lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watermelon!


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Honey graham crackers


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I forgot something. I've converting my little goat house into a chicken house for some new silkies I'm getting. The goats have a bigger shed and only my other chickens use the goat house anyway, for laying eggs. So, I was painting a rainbow on the back of it. Nancy came over and started licking the paint! I kept shooing her away, but sure enough I come out later and there's lick marks all over the rainbow.  Stinking goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry  :lol::-( :ROFL:  :sigh:


----------

